# Current Computer Game



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I am currently playing Empires: Dawn of the Modern World.

It is pretty good, pretty much a warcraft clone....but whats good about it is you can go from the medieval age - WWII so its almost like 4-5 games in one.









Last night I led Korea to a victory over the evil forces of China. China was no match for my tiger style!


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

havent bought any new games recently, but i mostly play UT2003,Halo,XIII,Need For Speed Underground, all on the pc


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

What I'm playing atm: Fifa 2003, Vice City, Max Payne 2, UT 2003, TH Pro Skater 4, Micromachines (on Megadrive







).

Looking forward to: Halflife 2, Doom 3, Far Cry and Stalker....


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Freecell


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

half-life lol been playing it for like 4-5 years i since whenever it came out and i cant get enough of it


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Counter-Strike the only game i ever play.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

ive stoped to enyoh computer game, got sick of cs for like 1/2 years ago and since then i havent been playing any compter game at home.

But my father god addicted to cs...

and BTW im, 16 years old.


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Max payne 2 - counter-strike - vice city - call of duty


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

Right now I'm playing FFXI. Every now and then when I feel like killing people, I play CS.

Anyone thinking of Playing World of Warcraft?!?! I think that's gonna be fun! I'm applying for Beta testing that game.


----------



## NJJustin (Jul 3, 2003)

i really dont get into computer or video games..but as of late i been playing Serious Sam the second encounter...pretty cool


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Star Trek: Bridge Commander


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

Mostly been playing Battlefield 1942 with the Desert Combat Mod.

Other than that... it's been Neverwinter Nights, UT2003.


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Yeah, World of warcraft sounds cool what i heard at least.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

presently nothing...I tend to play online RPGs till i need a 2-? month break to chill.....I am gonna pick up a copy FFXI as soon as its out for PS2...is it out now or just for PC?


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

they are called MMORPG


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

massive multiplayer online role playing games.


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

indeed


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Yes I am farmilure with the turm MMORPG...I just thought that non hard core online gammers could benifit from me typeing it as they would say it........"they are called MMORPG"......Thanks for pointing this out :rock:


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

FPS!!!!!!!!

Quake III Arena for me.
I just upgraded from 650 mhz to 2.2 ghz, only game I've bough recently is Unreal 2004. What a disappointment.

What are some killer fps games like the quake series?

Oh , Halo looks badass!

-ttldnial


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

diablo II and socom II


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

CS AND WARCRAFT III


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

snes emulator. my computer cannot handle those new computer games.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

I just passed Halo for the PC a couple of days ago...it's hella harder compared to the xbox. Just played it on Normal mode...I don't think I can handle the psychological effects from playing legendary.

CS in the morning. I need an early morning fix of killing people.

Raven Shield-sometimes...I fuckin suck though.

Battlefield 1942 - sometimes...too fuckin slow for me.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Steel panthers world at war, Steel panthers MBT
Close combat "eastern front"


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I am currently playing Empires: Dawn of the Modern World.
> 
> It is pretty good, pretty much a warcraft clone....but whats good about it is you can go from the medieval age - WWII so its almost like 4-5 games in one.
> 
> ...


 Mike led my people over China? ehhh scary.

competing in Counter-Strike
playing UT2K3, GTA Vice City, WC3, BF1942 seldomly


----------



## Typhoon4U2NV (Oct 26, 2003)

Battlefield 1942


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

still playin warcraft 3 ......startin to get sick of it though. Is there supposed to be another starcraft coming out anytime?anyone?


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i still play solitare, warcraft2, starcraft, and counterstrike.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

counterstrike.


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

halo and metal gear solid 2, waiting for the new Doom !


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

vanz said:


> I just passed Halo for the PC a couple of days ago...it's hella harder compared to the xbox. Just played it on Normal mode...I don't think I can handle the psychological effects from playing legendary.
> 
> CS in the morning. I need an early morning fix of killing people.
> 
> ...


 Try the Battlefield 1942 Desert Combat Mod.... it's modern day US vs Iraq


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

yo ttldnail, its not like quake but it kicks ass Max Payne 2 (3rd person)


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

diablo II and getting the parts for my pII to play online.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

FuZZy said:


> Counter-Strike the only game i ever play.


 me too CS owns!!

anyone playing steam add me to your buddy list my handle is: bloody_drip

I play about every other night!


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

me playin halo at a LAN, me losing


----------



## seamonkey (Nov 9, 2003)

i bought a nes from some guy on eBay the other day, i've been playing shitloads of old school games that remind me of my wasted childhood


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

my steam account is: Boxe|2 or email [email protected]


----------



## seamonkey (Nov 9, 2003)

> my steam account is: Boxe|2 or email [email protected]


so whats that then?


----------



## BUMPKIN (Nov 7, 2003)

At the mo playin CM4 and have just brought Secret weapons over normandy on xbox


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

wc3:roc account: box3r (azeroth server)
cs: box3r
ffxi just bought it so we'll see


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

COUNTER STRIKE!!!!! my name is bloody_drip on steam


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

BattleField 1942


----------



## hungryboi (Jun 6, 2003)

CS and D2:lord of destruction....anyone play LoD??


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

ALL YOUR BASE ARE BELONG TO US!


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

half-life counterstrike, mahjong, starcraft (brood war)







sometimes spider solitare as well


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I have been playing deer hunter 2004 online it is a really good game. I actually installed sims and livin large 2 weeks ago. I got a cell phone bill coming and i went over my minutes so i cant get nfsu underground really anytime soon.


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

Half-Life: TFC & CS - 4 years (I clan and play often still)
Need For Speed: Underground - Over Winter Break (finally finished everything, online drag is fun)
Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic - Xmas Gift (16 hours into it)

These are all great games. Looking forward to Half-Life 2 and whatever mods comes from it.


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

Need For Speed Underground and Tribes 2. The Sims too, but only if I am bored to death.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Void said:


> half-life lol been playing it for like 4-5 years i since whenever it came out and i cant get enough of it


 my brother plays online halflife in the european league its also one of my fav games.

at the moment i have just completed call of duty and i am now onto VIII also tiger woods and need for speed underground all for pc

dixon


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

all the medal of honor games and gta vice city they rock


----------



## bracksz28 (Nov 1, 2003)

i've been playing the hell out of American Conquest, Ages of empire, i love those types of games!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Im installin the new RB6 as we speak and just finished battlefield 1942 amazing game


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

ignorant post alert

what is counterstrike, i jear so much on the net about it, i went to the store and couldnt fine it. what is it, what kind of game is it, etc. tell me everything
/end ignorant post


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

scrubbs, its a free expansion for half-life, counter-strike.net


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

wc3 , lvl 29 roc , lvl 20 FT


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

I dont really play games on my comp. I like Ps2, But some times i play roller coaster tycoon2 its addictive as hell.


----------

